# How many points does the Market drop tomorrow (after Obama's speech)?



## johnn1 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll start this off by going with:

*225 points*


----------



## Indiana Oracle (Mar 24, 2009)

It peaked this afternoon. So has he.  My guess is that it will not be pretty.  Best case: nothing happens.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 24, 2009)

Down 115.
MarketWatch.com: Stock Market Quotes - Business News - Financial News


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 24, 2009)

Is this a pool? Can I get in it?  -700 my guess


----------



## wimpy77 (Mar 24, 2009)

you are all idiots its not a speech btw its a press conference.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

wimpy77 said:


> you are all idiots its not a speech btw its a press conference.


LOL yeah, that he needed a teleprompter for


----------



## wimpy77 (Mar 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> wimpy77 said:
> 
> 
> > you are all idiots its not a speech btw its a press conference.
> ...



same shit comes out of your mouth like clockwork. you are the typical stupid republican.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

wimpy77 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > wimpy77 said:
> ...


uh, you dont know a thing about me
but i can tell already YOU are just another obamabot moron
just like kirk/chris


----------



## wimpy77 (Mar 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> wimpy77 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



like i said you about spewing the same crap in every post you make.


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2009)

At 7am, the S&P futures are down a grand total of 0.4 points.


----------



## jillian (Mar 25, 2009)

It's so cute to watch the people who want America to fail in action....


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 25, 2009)

So, has everything collapsed yet?  

Does this mean cheap hotel accommodation at Disney World for me?

Can I buy a Ferrari in the US now?

Any of you selling your houses?  I can make you an offer


----------



## editec (Mar 25, 2009)

So the market swings hundreds of points based on the utterances of the POTUS?

Interesting.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 25, 2009)

editec said:


> So the market swings hundreds of points based on the utterances of the POTUS?
> 
> Interesting.



right again! The market is based on what people feel--not facts. Like a gambler who thinks it's gonna be his lucky night after her drives by a 7-11.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> So, has everything collapsed yet?
> 
> Does this mean cheap hotel accommodation at Disney World for me?
> 
> ...


I have some Aussie friends that bought a house in Malibu because your economy is so good and ours isn't.


----------



## editec (Mar 25, 2009)

Apparently the gamblers feel lucky this morning.

Dow is up about 867 points.

I'm not convinced that every time the POTUS speaks the market reacts.

I mean certainly when he's telling us about massive changes to our system it's going to react, but I do not think investors are quite so flighty as some of you apparently do.

But hey...what do I know?

Maybe things like PE rations, inventories, sales and profits mean nothing.

Maybe everyone buys and sells based on how well Obama gave his last sppech.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

wimpy77 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > wimpy77 said:
> ...


you havent yet proven you deserve anything more


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

jillian said:


> It's so cute to watch the people who want America to fail in action....


wanting Obama to fail isn't wanting America to fail, Obama needs to fail for America to succeed


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

editec said:


> Apparently the gamblers feel lucky this morning.
> 
> Dow is up about 867 points.
> 
> ...


well, its taken a huge drop since you looked then
cause its showing up 180 right now


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2009)

People should stop ascribing (almost all) movements in the stock market to politics.


----------



## jillian (Mar 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > It's so cute to watch the people who want America to fail in action....
> ...



Totally circuitous reasoning. If Obama fails, we're in huge trouble.

If he succeeds, our economy grows and we become prosperous again, but with a stronger middle class.


----------



## DavidS (Mar 25, 2009)

johnn1 said:


> I'll start this off by going with:
> 
> *225 points*



So now that the market is up over 170 points are you going to shut the hell up?


----------



## DavidS (Mar 25, 2009)

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



And hellooooo all of us are middle class!


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, this looks like good news, the stock market is up. I don't mind being wrong, I actually enjoy being wrong. Maybe I should have put a plus sign in front of the number i put down, yeah thats it- i made a typo......
Actually I know little or nothing about the markets- I freely admit it.
Where did I get my guess? Well, today is the 25th, i just added 2+5 and got 7, then added a couple zeros for effect. I figured when i was wrong I would be wrong with everyone else. But if I was right I could be a market guru for a day. Oh well, not happening, I'm wrong again. Did I mention that it's good I was wrong?
like i said, it was a typo, i meant + not -.
It does seem quite silly that the markets fluctuate on what the pres says.....but what do i know.
Anyway, the markets are UP, that has to be good news and we can always use good news.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


yeah, cause you all wanted America to fail when you were hoping for Bush's policies to fail, right?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

DavidS said:


> johnn1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll start this off by going with:
> ...


better look again


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > johnn1 said:
> ...


The Market was up almost 200 points before noon: Obama gets credit.
The Market is now down 70 points: Bushs' fault!

Is that how it works?

Maybe the libs here should do a little research about Government Bond sales in America and England before they post next time.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...


of course

Obama = good
Bush = bad


----------



## driveby (Mar 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > It's so cute to watch the people who want America to fail in action....
> ...



Sadly enough, that's the truth imo ....


----------



## driveby (Mar 25, 2009)

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I don't see how his policies are going to succeed. I really HOPE i'm wrong and if i am i will CHANGE my opinion of him and admit i was wrong.......


----------



## wimpy77 (Mar 25, 2009)

driveby said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



im not going to lie his budget scares me.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

wimpy77 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


it should
Bush's were BAD enough
and now his are MUCH worse


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2009)

Dow was up 90 points today because the shorts got jammed in the last 15 minutes of the market.

That was after some profit taking kicked in around noon, driving stocks down nearly 100 points just before the close.

At the open, stocks soared because of better than expected news on durable goods orders and housing starts.

Notice how that had nothing to do with Obama.  Or Democrats.  Or Republicans.  Or any politics whatsoever.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I agree but when Obama won the election and the stock market dropped somehow that was his fault. Wingnuts are so mystifying.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Yeah, I agree but when Obama won the election and the stock market dropped somehow that was his fault. Wingnuts are so mystifying.


as are moonbats


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 25, 2009)

At least we're getting the epithets standardised


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2009)

I do think that when the market started selling off after Geithner's non-speech in February, a lot of that had to do with the administration.


----------

